# one born every minute



## kirstykb1 (Jan 4, 2012)

heyyyy
just joined cos i feel like my head is going to explode with all this going around especially as one born every minute has started again.... pure torture  ....
just started on my second cycle of 50mg clomid and have read everywhere that it can make you miscarry is this true?  ??
xxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello kirstyb1 - sorry to hear tat your first cycle of clomid didnt work and I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you this time around. Sure you will get there hun. I have no experience with clomid so cant answer that, all I know is that m/c can happen in any cycle of treatment just as it can in trying naturally.

Stay well away from things that makes you feel sad and upset till you ready and feel stronger, like stuff on tv.... it it makes you feel like that it isnt worth it. Chin up hun, you will get there  
xxx


----------



## chazzy333444 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi kirsty...... i know how you feel re one born! but i just have to watch it!!!! ur a little ahead of me i am waiting my referal to fertility clinic hopeing to get clomid, i had to have a lap done first to check tubes ect........ i am 26 DP 36 .......... where are you being treated? I have read so much about clomid....... im sure it will work for you just give it time chick! Im in essex!

Hi Jelly -  Seen a couple of your other posts..... seen you have started treatment..... are you have ivf? Hope are you finding it? I hate waiting and i feel like just going private!!! I saw that you have gone private, where did you decide to go? How much money if you dont mind me asking??

I had a 21day blood test ages ago, so while i wait for my referal i feel i wana go and get another one done to check again........ finger crossed for you!! xxx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi chazzy  - hope you are well, yes all of this is such a waiting game and once you get started, altho great, you still waiting for certain days and stuff hehe.. wait wait wait..
I have started buserelin, last week, and hoping to start stimms next Thur   I am doing ivf with icsi. I have no tubes, had them out a few months back as they where very bad. My man has got low sperm count. I finding it ok at mo with injections, just making me so tired!! dizzy at times too, other then that all going fine. I didnt do the 21 bloodtests and al of that as went straight to private, but did all my other test, HIV, chlamydia, hep on the nhs, hehe sneaky I know but every little helps  

As we are having ivf with icsi it does get expensive, think we are paying around 5k +
I live in Buckinghamshire and go to a clinic called The Chiltern.

Do you have any idea how long you need to wait for next step??
xxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the madness that is Fertility Friends.

   for this cycle. I've included some links for you that will be of benefit. I too watched one born every minute  

*Ovulation Induction, Clomid & Tamoxifen ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW Board ~ *CLICK HERE

Have a look round the site and if you get a little stuck with the navigation side of things - please shout!

We also have a chat room - which is a fabulous place to 'meet' and chat with others. Our newbie chat is every Wednesday. A great chance to meet other new members and find out a little more about how the site works.

*Newbie chat ~ *CLICK HERE

All the best - our paths may cross again in other areas of the site.
Good luck,

  

Mini xx


----------



## butterfly56 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi Kirstykb1
i have just done by 1st round of clomid at 50mg prescribed by my GP while i wait for a referral to a fertility clinic. I had my 21day progesterone blood test this morning ( I'm actually only day 11 but my last 2 cycles have only been 18days) I don't think Ive ovulated though coz Ive been doing the OPK 
I haven't read about MC as far as I'm aware it the same risk as conceiving without clomid. i know its hard but try not to think or worry about the side effects, all i keep telling myself is they have to write down every side effect anyone ever experienced, even looking at a nurofen pack is frightening  
i decided to take mine at night i only suffered from vivid dreams, AF is due in 7 days, did it change your period after your 1st cycle of clomid?
Good luck for this cycle of clomid.
xx


----------



## kirstykb1 (Jan 4, 2012)

hi everyone thanks for the replies i no i have to stay positive its just so hard when ur inpatient... bin reading everywhere that clomid makes ur lining thinner and so mc is more common just dont see the point in being on if thats true   have my 12day scan after my 1st cycle n the consultant said that i had a large egg in my ovary which shud be bein relieased then had 21day bloods but had no confimation about whether or not i actually released an egg or not but not PG. just finished my second course and im on day 13 of my cycle and about to enter the dreaded 2ww... think i cud go crazy   stay positive people.
baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## kirstykb1 (Jan 4, 2012)

HEY CHAZZA
im being treated at bolton at the mo but my sister got referred to wigan and leigh wen she was had IVF 
XXX


----------



## keldan89 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Kirstykb1,

I'm at the same stage as you-on day 15 of my 2nd clomid cycle, day 1 of of 2ww!  Fingers crossed we both have good news this month!  

I'm not sure about the mc with clomid, think it's the same as any pg. We're having acupuncture as well which seems to be doing something to me, not sure if it's helping or not but it worked for my sister so gonna keep trying.

Chazzy-whereabouts in Essex are you? I've been seeing a consultant at southend hospital.

Xx


----------



## kirstykb1 (Jan 4, 2012)

hey keldan i no fingers crossed are u takin folic acid aswell? im a massage therapist and do aromatherapy aswell and there are lots of essential oils witch are excellent for infertility and hormonal problems so you could try that i have been but well it hasnt worked yet.  has your doctor said how long you have to be on 50mg of clomid 4 mines given me 6months 
kirsty


----------



## keldan89 (Dec 14, 2011)

I'll list everthing I'm taking! Went shopping the other day & spent a small fortune!

Folic acid
Zinc
B complex & b12
Magnesium
Selenium
Pregnacare
Bee propolis
Fish oil
Iron
Vit c
Royal jelly
Coenzyme q10

I've been given 4 months of clomid then it's ivf referral.


----------



## kirstykb1 (Jan 4, 2012)

hi keldan
im just takin folic acid at the mo n got my bf taking zinc gunna get sum more vitamins this wk i fink do u think thry help? i was abit gutted wen i got 6months of clomid i just seems so far away and my consultant hasnt even mentioned whats after that im abit annoyed at the mo cos the hospital wont tell me if i ovulated or not last month just sayin if there's a problem we will let u no.....frustrating xxxx


----------



## kelle28uk (Jan 8, 2012)

Hiya
why do we do it to ourselves??
one born every min has me a jibbering sobbing wreck every time i watch it without fail!
yet i continue to watch it lol
it hits me hard emotionally as i just want what they have so bad! 
x


----------



## keldan89 (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm not sure if the tablets help or not, only started them on wed so too early too say I guess. I've been on Pregnacare for about a year tho & haven't noticed any changes.

I'd get an opk to help you find out I'd & when you ovulate. I have Persona but think the clear blue 1 is good as well. Their not cheap but at least it will put your mind at rest.


----------



## kirstykb1 (Jan 4, 2012)

well its that tym of the week again ONE BORN EVERY MINUTE is every1 watchin or not


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

hi kirsty im new on here but seen ur post. Yup wstched it, dont know why as it makes me feel so inadequate and sad.... Cant help but watch it tho! Xxx


----------



## jo2004uk (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi Ladies,
I hope you dont mind me joining in  
Ive just watched one born every minute i just cant help it its like a magnet but i do get extremely jealous at what they have.  
My best friend is also pregnant so am finding that really hard at the moment.

We are currently waiting for contact from the bourn hall fertility clinic in cambridge (should be within a couple of months)
I really hate all this waiting feel like my life is on hold althought i try to get on with it as much a possible.

It would be really great to chat to you all.

I dont have any experience with Clomid but there is a risk with any pregnancy of miscarriage. Try and relax xxxx


----------



## chazzy333444 (Jul 13, 2011)

hi - jo2004uk 

i just read your post that you are waiting to hear from bourn hall...... i too am awaiting to hear from them but the colchester one....... just really asking when was your referall sent to them? 

I was referred from hospital 5th of december, but in the mean time the doctor i saw decided to leave, and left without filling in and referall forms....... so i chased my hospital up on monday and said that now im going to bourn hall....... i just want to get my first date to i know something os happening!!!!! Im hoping my appointment will be in the next 6 weeks when do you think yours will be? xx


----------



## kirstykb1 (Jan 4, 2012)

hey elli78 same here always watch it cant help but 2 all tho i feel crappy afterwards nice 2 watch tho!

hi jo2994uk my sister in law pregnant 2 its really hard 2 watch aint it..cant wait 4 my nieace 2 be here tho.. are waiting for ur 1st test then? r u not on any fertility treatment yet?
hope all goes well 4 u and always here 4 a chat especially if u are just startin out as i havent that long just bin thru it all xxx


----------



## set55 (Jan 10, 2012)

like a couple of others i feel strangley transfixed to one born every min can't bot watch it


----------



## jo2004uk (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi Chazzy
My referral is being sent at the end of the month as me and DH have to have HIV tests & I have to have another blood test as the hosital missed one out.

The fertility nurse at ipswich hospital said that Once they have received my referrall we should hear from bourn hall within a couple of months.

I really hope it goes quickly.

I was going to go to bourn hall colchester but I want to be put out for egg collection and colchester only do sedation, i am such a wimp! lol

Thankyou Kirsty it would be lovely to have a chat, we havent started any fertility treatment as yet, we are just waiting for referral to go through for ICSI and then the clinic should be in contact.
I dont really know what they do to start with if uou could shed some light that would be great xxx


----------



## kirstykb1 (Jan 4, 2012)

hey jo2004uk
sorry i thought u was just starting out with the fertility test and as i havent been referred to a clinic yet i dont really know im still under my local hospital at the moment as im on 6months of clomid then will prob get referred to a clinic if no jiy
good luck tho
 xxx


----------

